# Estate shotgun shells??



## bogobble (Sep 23, 2020)

Any of y'all used these shells? Are they any good for squrriel?


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 24, 2020)

Everyone is different. Only shells that ever caused problems with my 1187. 

125 rounds the extractor hook ripped out. Hook pin and spring fell in my hand. Took home repaired and cleaned thoroughly. Especially the breach. The shell lip was ripped through on the final jam. 

Another 125 rounds exactly the same thing happened. Exactly the same.

The gun is mid ‘90s. Over 15k rounds. This never happened before or since. 

Never used them again. 

That said, I know folks that use them and like them.

YMMV


----------



## bogobble (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 24, 2020)

I have shot skeet with them without issue from am 1100.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2020)

I was given a case of OO buck Estate. I shot them at 40 yards, sorriest shells I ever shot. I have not shot their 4,5,6 shot tho.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Never had an issue with them


----------



## bogobble (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks guys, I'm not sure if it's the shells or just me, but every sq I shot last year I wounded. I got one more box and I'm going back to Remington or Winchester, maybe Fiochi(sp)


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 24, 2020)

I rabbit hunt with Estates ...does good for us !


----------



## oops1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Terry Sneed said:


> Thanks guys, I'm not sure if it's the shells or just me, but every sq I shot last year I wounded. I got one more box and I'm going back to Remington or Winchester, maybe Fiochi(sp)



My son was on his high school shotgun team for two seasons. When they’re shooting 2-3 hundred rounds a week, you buy what you can find/cheap.Never had an issue with em breaking clays.


----------

